# Random Discussion Thread



## snap (Jan 17, 2016)

*DO not post queries/posts related to anything that has a dedicated section in TDF*

DO not post random pics/memes. Random pics should go *www.digit.in/forum/cafe-games/148080-all-phail-epic-lol-pics-here-nsfw-content-will-lead-bans.html

Thread can be moved to the cavern section by mods if needed.


No way related to The offtopic thread. ; )


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2016)

snap said:


> No way related to The offtopic thread. ; )


Really?


----------



## Anorion (Jan 17, 2016)

lulz k have fun


----------



## snap (Jan 17, 2016)

Flash said:


> Really?


----------



## Faun (Jan 18, 2016)

fun times, i see

expecting a lot of traffic siphoning down to here


----------



## Anorion (Jan 18, 2016)

its ok, we can just siphon everything that can be a thread, out of here

fun times for mods


----------



## Vyom (Jan 18, 2016)

LOLOL.
So.. why have we gathered here?


----------



## snap (Jan 29, 2016)

Itna sannata kyu hai bhai


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 29, 2016)

This thread has failed to takeoff.  So tdf is really dying


----------



## ashs1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Federer has yet again lost to the djoker in australian open semis. 

I sincerely hope murray gets him on sunday at the finals !!


----------



## snap (Jan 29, 2016)

Why is the hoverbar hovering in Members theme.. :\


----------



## Faun (Jan 30, 2016)

^^it's css magick 

position: fixed


----------



## icebags (Jan 30, 2016)

from yesterday i m finding myself in general settings page, whenever i want to visit subscribed page. is this only me ?


----------



## Flash (Jan 30, 2016)

Why people are discussing about forum in this thread, instead of *forum.digit.in/feedback/195905-2016-forum-improvement-suggestion-thread.html
?


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 30, 2016)

Aha, oho..so here we are again.

Don't underestimate the power of a "offtopic thread" or ahem "random discussion thread"

- - - Updated - - -

Aha, oho..so here we are again.

Don't underestimate the power of a "offtopic thread" or ahem "random discussion thread"


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 30, 2016)

Which image has the better graphics quality in your opinion?



Spoiler



#1
*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/359528430879564286/8153A6D80622176C64CF88B3D687450E51AA5D6E/

#2*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/359528430879572593/F2728608E6690AFD71975A8EDFCEFE9B1B12BE74/


----------



## icebags (Jan 31, 2016)

^classy off topic stuff, lower one looks sharper and distinguishable. 
 [MENTION=142062]Flash[/MENTION] not exactly suggesting an improvement.


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 31, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> Which image has the better graphics quality in your opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




These settings were used for the images:


Spoiler



#1
All settings max

#2
Depth of Field - Disabled
Post processing - OFF


----------



## Anorion (Feb 10, 2016)

check out this product description


> Description: One Smoke bomb box include 2 smoke bomb sticks. We carry many different colors, fragrances to meet just about everyone’s smoke needs. Best use for paintball game,* for militants *or even for Photography purpose.



Buy Rainbow Fog / Smoke Bomb Online in India - 82743875 - ShopClues.com


----------



## Piyush (Feb 10, 2016)

ShopNoClue


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 10, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> These settings were used for the images:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


2 looked better imo

Sent from my C5502 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 12, 2016)

FXAA really blurs the scene.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 18, 2016)

Drunk monkey grabs foot-long kitchen knife and chases after men at Brazilian bar after drinking leftover rum... but leaves the women alone | Daily Mail Onlin


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 18, 2016)

Okay, thats enough internet for today lol


----------



## Flash (Oct 29, 2016)

Anorion said:


> Drunk monkey grabs foot-long kitchen knife and chases after men at Brazilian bar after drinking leftover rum... but leaves the women alone | Daily Mail Onlin


*i.memeful.com/media/post/PM0QORL_700wa_0.gif


----------

